# Real fake bags in Dubai



## sfinxy

Does anybody know which is the best place to buy real good replica bags in Dubai?... Please Help me!!!!Thank you all in advance!!!!Sfinxy


----------



## wandabug

if you must - karama


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

I had to buy a fake bag for a friend back home a few months ago. Karama is the place you need to go. Shop around plenty of places as quality varies hugely. Once you find the bag you want you'll have to haggle very very hard to get anything like a decent price. 

It took me 4 or 5 utterly miserable and very time consuming trips (which i think finally proved i wasnt a tourist willing to be fleeced) before I got something. Was still far more expensive than I considered reasonable but fortunately my friend seems happy.


----------



## Mr Rossi

People just look a fool with snides. If you can't afford the real thing buy something within your price range.


----------



## dizzyizzy

dont buy handbags there, they are awful


----------



## INFAMOUS

Qualities vary greatly and I suggest you do research before buying... Also whatever they are asking ex: 1000 AED. Most likely you will be able to get it for 150-200... Be firm and threaten to walk away and even start to leave down the street and they will chase you. Don't think ANY offer they give you is a good one. Be firm from the beginning and just have the "take it or leave it" attitude and you will save a LOT of time! 

I search for many replica watches on the markets and it is very important to do your homework as there are some high quality reps out there and also a lot of junk.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Or just save up and buy the real thing! Don't belive the 'real fakes' story - either you are buying a real or a fake. And all those in Karama are fake. A friend of mine bought a fake Gucci clutch after the store owner told her the 'real fake' tale ('it has small defect, workers sneak them out of the factory', etc etc), and to be honest, it did look very much like the real thing (even had an authenticity card), but of course you get what you pay for, and after a couple of months the seams started to frail and the leather looked awful as even though they are made of leather, their leather is not of the same quality nor gets the same types of dyes and treatments. There is also the potential embarrassment of carrying your fake 'Mulberry' only to bump into another woman who has exact same design, except that hers happens to be a 'Jimmy Choo'! 

I bought one a couple of years back to see what was all the fuzz about. The leather on mine was pretty good but the hardware made it look cheap so I ended up giving it away. 

Besides is not really worth the money, they aren't that cheap anyway. The money you spend in 3 or 4 fakes is more than enough to buy a real one from a good designer. Perhaps not a Hermes or LV but there are so many good designers that make beautiful and great quality handbags that will last for many years if properly cared for. 

Buy the real thing  Keep an eye on the sales in the USA to grab a bargain and then get it shipped by Ship and Shop.


----------



## Mr Rossi

China is great, they even have 'proper' shops like Paradi, I also saw Lovis Vutton and Hugo Bass.


----------



## Mr Rossi




----------



## Veronica

People who buy fakes are supporting the criminal gangs.who make huge fortunes using cheap labour in sweat shops in third world countires to rip off the geniune companies and ultimately harm the economy. Knowingly buying a fake is a crime in most civilised countries.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

I went back to the shop I ended up buying from so many times that as a guy there on his own and taking plenty of photos with my phone (to send to my friend back home) the owner got seriously spooked! He genuinely thought I was from "the company" [hermes] out to collect fakes then start prosecuting him. 

You find that the "real fakes" are usually not on display but in a separate "hidden" room upstairs. 

And what others have said about the quality of these bags v. the prices. Seriously not worth it. Ditto fake watches in my experience.


----------



## INFAMOUS

People will argue fake vs real to the death. The fact it the real thing is overpriced and the fakes have poorer quality... Both sides are at fault! My rules have always been:

1. Find a really good deal on a REAL item when someone is hurting for cash or doesn't know what they have and jump on it. 

OR

2. Buy a fake that is decent enough quality and cheap enough that even if it breaks in a year you got your use out of it.

Personally I rather have 50 fake watches than 1 real one (as that's about the offset in price for a rolex/tag/ etc...) I am hard on my watches and to have multiple that can match each outfit or style of clothes and take a beating is definitely worth it. With that said I do have a couple real ones for special occasions


----------



## quattro

I'm the same for watches, I've got a couple of fakes, one of which is actually really good and is very, very close in quality to the real one I've got. The other fake isn't as good and looses time.

Still I don't mind wearing the fake one out on a night out or going shopping etc as if it gets lost or breaks I don't mind too much, but if I damaged the genuine I would be very upset!


----------



## Sheppell

Veronica said:


> People who buy fakes are supporting the criminal gangs.who make huge fortunes using cheap labour in sweat shops in third world countires to rip off the geniune companies and ultimately harm the economy. Knowingly buying a fake is a crime in most civilised countries.


Get a life ........ Get the facts too .....


----------



## 291111

Hi, there's quite a reputable guy with really good quality goods called Rahoul Abou whom you can befriend on FB. He has albums of all his stock on FB, so choose what you're interested in, message him and then fetch from his store in Karama. 😃


----------



## Sheppell

291111 said:


> Hi, there's quite a reputable guy with really good quality goods called Rahoul Abou whom you can befriend on FB. He has albums of all his stock on FB, so choose what you're interested in, message him and then fetch from his store in Karama. dde03


Thanks a lot !! I will check it out !


----------



## sfinxy

Thank you all!!!!


----------



## 291111

Does anyone know how to activate Pvt messages? I can't seem to access it on my mobile - is it something I need to sign up for separately?


----------



## VADXB

INFAMOUS said:


> Personally I rather have 50 fake watches than 1 real one (as that's about the offset in price for a rolex/tag/ etc...) I am hard on my watches and to have multiple that can match each outfit or style of clothes and take a beating is definitely worth it. With that said I do have a couple real ones for special occasions


No offense but you are much better of having a single real one (even if it is an entry level luxury watch such as Longines or Omega). 

People can recognise fake watches (no matter how good the watch is!) and once they do, they would no longer trust you because to me and to many others, wearing a fake watch says a lot about the character and the type of the individual.


----------



## wazza2222

Mr Rossi said:


>


I SO want a Hairy Porter bag!!!


----------



## BedouGirl

VADXB said:


> No offense but you are much better of having a single real one (even if it is an entry level luxury watch such as Longines or Omega).
> 
> People can recognise fake watches (no matter how good the watch is!) and once they do, they would no longer trust you because to me and to many others, wearing a fake watch says a lot about the character and the type of the individual.


Oh my goodness, that's a little judgmental. I don't think one could truly assess a person on the basis that they wear a fake watch. In all honesty, I would feel anyone making such a judgement to be quite snobbish .

I had a discussion once with someone who worked for a high profile the products of which were obviously copied. His attitude was that they viewed it as an unofficial form of advertising.


----------



## Mr Rossi

BedouGirl said:


> Oh my goodness, that's a little judgmental. I don't think one could truly assess a person on the basis that they wear a fake watch. In all honesty, I would feel anyone making such a judgement to be quite snobbish .


Not necessarily snobbish, all depends on your own position. Not everyone that derides fakes is at the top looking down. You can dress incredibly stylish from the high street. I've got more admiration/respect/whatever for a woman that's put together a nice outfit from M&S than one walking round Carre Four in a tracksuit and fake LV bag.



BedouGirl said:


> His attitude was that they viewed it as an unofficial form of advertising.


Obviously didn't work at Burberry, who almost went bankrupt and saw their brand go from high end luxury fashion to a symbol of 'chav' ridicule due to fakes.


----------



## TallyHo

Good god. Your post says a great deal more about the kind of person you and your friends are than the person wearing a fake watch.



VADXB said:


> No offense but you are much better of having a single real one (even if it is an entry level luxury watch such as Longines or Omega).
> 
> People can recognise fake watches (no matter how good the watch is!) and once they do, they would no longer trust you because to me and to many others, wearing a fake watch says a lot about the character and the type of the individual.


----------



## VADXB

BedouGirl said:


> Oh my goodness, that's a little judgmental. I don't think one could truly assess a person on the basis that they wear a fake watch. In all honesty, I would feel anyone making such a judgement to be quite snobbish .
> 
> I had a discussion once with someone who worked for a high profile the products of which were obviously copied. His attitude was that they viewed it as an unofficial form of advertising.


snobbish? Yea I better buy fakes and pretend to be wearing the real ones so that I make myself happy. End result - Genuine companies go bankrupt and people's life's destroyed. 

If I buy a fake product, I support counterfeit industry which is massive and probably employs child labour, supports money laundering, possibly terrorism and what not. 

I'd respect a person who wears a $50 swatch quartz watch than someone who wears a high end replica watch (no matter how damn good that replica is!).


----------



## VADXB

TallyHo said:


> Good god. Your post says a great deal more about the kind of person you and your friends are than the person wearing a fake watch.


I'm not judgemental by any sense of imagination but there is a significant difference between someone who wears a real thing and someone who wears fake. Like Mr Rossi said, you could dress very well from normal high street stores without paying a fortune and people will respect you for what you are.


----------



## INFAMOUS

VADXB said:


> No offense but you are much better of having a single real one (even if it is an entry level luxury watch such as Longines or Omega).
> 
> People can recognise fake watches (no matter how good the watch is!) and once they do, they would no longer trust you because to me and to many others, wearing a fake watch says a lot about the character and the type of the individual.


LOL you are truly laughable my friend. I love people like you who judge off of first impressions and over such stupidity, because they are the type of people I don't waste my time in life getting to know. So tell me something, my normal attire is a wife beater and board shorts when I am out and about during my day with a backwards hat and flip flops. So when you see me get out of my M5 dressed like this with my REAL TAG watch (because yes I have real ones too) how would you judge me? Let me guess, "punk kid with parents money" right? yea WRONG I make all my money thanks.

Also you clearly don't know a thing about the replica watch market other than cheap fakes that look like they come out of candy machines! Do some research then come back to me and prove you could spot one of the fakes I wear... 

RWI Forum

But I know you won't... instead you'll just go and wear your entry level watch thinking you're better than everyone else. 

Have a swell day and respond all you like but I won't be as I have lost all respect for you as an individual.

Cheers


----------



## VADXB

INFAMOUS said:


> LOL you are truly laughable my friend. I love people like you who judge off of first impressions and over such stupidity, because they are the type of people I don't waste my time in life getting to know. So tell me something, my normal attire is a wife beater and board shorts when I am out and about during my day with a backwards hat and flip flops. So when you see me get out of my M5 dressed like this with my REAL TAG watch (because yes I have real ones too) how would you judge me? Let me guess, "punk kid with parents money" right? yea WRONG I make all my money thanks and thrive off people like you.
> 
> Also you clearly don't know a thing about the replica watch market other than cheap fakes that look like they come out of candy machines! Do some research then come back to me and prove you could spot one of the fakes I wear...
> 
> RWI Forum
> 
> But I know you won't... instead you'll just go and wear your entry level watch thinking you're better than everyone else.
> 
> Have a swell day and respond all you like but I won't be as I have lost all respect for you as an individual.
> 
> Cheers


Well everyone is entitled to have an opinion and if supporting counterfeit and illegal trade is your preference then good luck with that.


----------



## Veronica

I can understand people who cannot afford the real thing wanting to buy replicas but my problem with that is that they are supporting criminals. That makes them as bad as the forgers. I cannot afford to buy designer bags and shoes etc but I would rather buy reasonable quality lesser known brands than support crime.


----------



## Gavtek

You could argue that buying counterfeit goods supports families in poor countries who are trying to put food on the table for their children is better than buying the real thing to make wealthy shareholders even richer. I won't. But you could.

Anyway, who cares if someone respects you based on what you have on your wrist? If I saw someone paying enough attention to my watch to determine the authenticity of it, I'd be pretty disturbed. Same goes for handbags, and clothes. I'll make an exception for breasts though.


----------



## Mr Rossi

VADXB said:


> Well everyone is entitled to have an opinion and if supporting counterfeit and illegal trade is your preference then good luck with that.


The profit made on 'harmless' fakes such as handbags and watches is reinvested into fake medicines and car parts, a particulary large problem here in the UAE. 

The fakers don't have a brand, are only after a succession of quick wins and will jump from product to product.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Gavtek said:


> You could argue that buying counterfeit goods supports families in poor countries who are trying to put food on the table for their children is better than buying the real thing to make wealthy shareholders even richer. I won't. But you could.


I despise the Philip Green's of this world but a geniune product also has a whole supply chain of ordinary joe's trying to make a living out of it, such as myself. 

Fakes go from factory to container to market, they only pass through less salubrious characters and if you want to speculate, chances are it's just not Irmani clothing in the containers.



Gavtek said:


> If I saw someone paying enough attention to my watch to determine the authenticity of it.


At the same time what does it say about a person that yearns so much to be identified by a product that they are willing to risk ridicule for only a hint of association.

You can fake fashion, you can't fake style.


----------



## INFAMOUS

Mr Rossi said:


> You can fake fashion, you can't fake style.


Love this statement! :clap2:


----------



## confused.dom

As for the criminality argument with regards to luxury brands ,perhaps their biggest and best repeat customers are players at the top of the crime food chain?.
All brands are well represented in the top crime cities such as Bogata ,Caracus and Juarez.Obviously the local entrepreneur import/ exporters must be making it worthwhile for them to maintain there presence in such dangerous places.
Also the city boys from all the major markets spending their generous bonus payments has in the past kept them in good stead.
So arguments of stopping crime and maintaining brand integrity are not that strong in my humble opinion.
That's my tuppence worth.


----------



## TallyHo

Unfortunately 90% of the people who think they have style are sadly mistaken, whether they wear the real article or a fake.



Mr Rossi said:


> You can fake fashion, you can't fake style.


I don't own fakes and I've never bought fakes. I haven't owned a watch since mobile phones became common and I'm amused that some people may make judgments about me and my character if I'm not sporting some monstrous watch around my wrist. There are those of us who see people with such watches at Barasti, fake or not, and what goes through our mind probably isn't fit for publication. 

While I'm sure that the whole fake industry is tinged with blood and violence and human oppression, the same can be said for the legitimate industry as well. Fact is, most clothes we wear are made in a sweatshop somewhere. Same for the shoes. Jewelry? Let's not even get started about how much blood, death and corruption is involved in mining diamonds and other precious metals that are legitimately bought for wives and girlfriends across the world.


----------



## dizzyizzy

confused.dom said:


> As for the criminality argument with regards to luxury brands ,perhaps their biggest and best repeat customers are players at the top of the crime food chain?.
> All brands are well represented in the top crime cities such as Bogata ,Caracus and Juarez.Obviously the local entrepreneur import/ exporters must be making it worthwhile for them to maintain there presence in such dangerous places.
> Also the city boys from all the major markets spending their generous bonus payments has in the past kept them in good stead.
> So arguments of stopping crime and maintaining brand integrity are not that strong in my humble opinion.
> That's my tuppence worth.


What luxury brands are 'well represented' in Juarez?? Do you know of a secret shopping stop I do not know of? 

LV closed its only shop in Venezuela last year because it did not sell enough and the one in Bogota is really small I doubt they sell much.


----------



## confused.dom

dizzyizzy said:


> What luxury brands are 'well represented' in Juarez?? Do you know of a secret shopping stop I do not know of?
> 
> LV closed its only shop in Venezuela last year because it did not sell enough and the one in Bogota is really small I doubt they sell much.


Remember reading an interesting article quite a while back ,about luxury goods(mentioned mainly watch brands) maintaining a presence in some of cities considered the most dangerous ,am sure the above were mentioned but maybe wrong.Obviously not well represented as you inform me now,i'll be more careful in future so as not to offend.
Possibly mixed Juarez in from another piece of useless info floating around my aging brain.


----------



## dizzyizzy

confused.dom said:


> Remember reading an interesting article quite a while back ,about luxury goods(mentioned mainly watch brands) maintaining a presence in some of cities considered the most dangerous ,am sure the above were mentioned but maybe wrong.Obviously not well represented as you inform me now,i'll be more careful in future so as not to offend.
> Possibly mixed Juarez in from another piece of useless info floating around my aging brain.


Oh well, I don't pay much attention to watches but I do to handbags, hence my question re. shopping in Juarez. I got all excited for a second.


----------



## marc

Veronica said:


> People who buy fakes are supporting the criminal gangs.who make huge fortunes using cheap labour in sweat shops in third world countires to rip off the geniune companies and ultimately harm the economy. Knowingly buying a fake is a crime in most civilised countries.


Rubbish,

Same factories making fakes are same ones making real bags, clothes etc, they do 6 hour shifts, bringing in different labels and materials for the customer. 

I have been to China and have seen this myself. 

The real rip off is buying real stuff, all you are buying is an illusion of quality that because of billions of dollars of advertising the illusion is now truth.

*Designed* in Italy / France
*Made* in Tunsia, China, Taiwan.


----------



## Veronica

Mr Rossi said:


> The profit made on 'harmless' fakes such as handbags and watches is reinvested into fake medicines and car parts, a particulary large problem here in the UAE.
> 
> The fakers don't have a brand, are only after a succession of quick wins and will jump from product to product.


Fake medicines can kill, fake car parts can fail and cause accidents and kill or injure. 
Therefore the fakers are the worst kind of criminal, therefore those who buy fake goods are also responsible for any deaths which occur as a result.
I rest my case.


----------



## Mr Rossi

marc said:


> Same factories making fakes are same ones making real bags, clothes etc, they do 6 hour shifts, bringing in different labels and materials for the customer.
> 
> I have been to China and have seen this myself.


Do you have any first hand examples, certain labels ?


----------



## Dubai_Exec

I would like to know what kind/brands of bags are you looking for?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Dubai Exec.... that is funny!


----------



## marc

Mr Rossi said:


> Do you have any first hand examples, certain labels ?


Marks and Spencer autograph collection same material used in all Primark clothes. 

Tommy Hilfiger
Hugo Boss
Ralph Lauren / Polo

Same with Perfumes and aftershave. 

D&G
Dior Homme

to name a few....


----------



## Mr Rossi

marc said:


> Tommy Hilfiger
> Hugo Boss
> Ralph Lauren / Polo
> 
> D&G
> Dior Homme


Aren't you a pilot though? My mistake if you are not. 

If you were in these factories where extras runs were being manufactured alongside legitimate orders, I'll assume you are in some way connected to the clothing/fashion/fragrant industry.

If so, don't you have a responsibility to inform the original holders of the IP and trademark?


----------



## marc

Only as a hobby, not professionally!  

These trips were done on vacations and one time I was with a friend who buys piping from China, he showed me when we traveled to Guangzhou. 

I think I may have not explained properly; what I don't mean is that real and fake are mixed in together, then then given to the authorized shops - so you go into Gucci in Dubai Mall and its a fake ( all though that may happen). I have no proof of that. 

I'm saying the same material that makes a fake, makes a real shirt or bag, but the way its sold to the population is the difference. 

What I mean is that the illusion of quality and "Luxury goods" is all bull**** - ( for clothing, bags, shoes e.t.c - not Swiss watches, cars). These companies lobby and spend until their message is heard and the general public believe it.


----------



## Deets

I don't know why no-one has suggested it - but there is also the option of getting a second-hand real bag which could be the perfect solution. There are some very well maintained pre-loved bags on the market and might be well within your price range. A friend bought a bag from THE CLOSET | Authentic Designers Handbags in Dubai and recommended them....


----------



## wazza2222

*I do (sort of)*



Mr Rossi said:


> Do you have any first hand examples, certain labels ?


My brother was the buyer for a large auto parts store in NZ. I needed an air filter for my Honda Legend and was 'disappointed' to find it cost over $200NZ at Honda.
He supplied the exact same article in a white paper box for under $50NZ and proceeded to tell me how he had bought his at the same Taiwanese factory that was knocking out the 'Genuine' Honda items. The ONLY difference was the Honda logo and part number on the box. Fact.
Not only is this the norm in industry, this is perfectly legal and legitimate at both ends. You could actually argue that Honda were the criminals in this story...


----------



## wazza2222

*It ain't quite that cut and dried*



Veronica said:


> Fake medicines can kill, fake car parts can fail and cause accidents and kill or injure.
> Therefore the fakers are the worst kind of criminal, therefore those who buy fake goods are also responsible for any deaths which occur as a result.
> I rest my case.


As I mentioned, my brother was a buyer etc etc.

He told me of another trip that involved buying a massive quantity of pistons for Holden Black motor V8's (you antipodeans may remember this issue) this was the first iteration of the throttle body injected ones that coincided with the SS Commode.
The reason? Holden had knowingly skimped on the spec for the genuine item and they were failing at less than 60 000 km. He bought his at the very same factory that was making GMH's ("people trust Holdens") at the original spec that was designed before the GM accountants ran the calculator across them and decided to cut costs.

Fake can actually be better than original (if you dont believe me, ask any Harley owner)


----------



## Whatever!

Oh my goodness!!!!! Really??? 
I can’t believe, I’m reading some of the comments on here. Oh puuullllizzzzz!!!! Get off your high horses! How are you gonna judge someone because they are wearing fakes? Not everyone is as minted as y’all to afford the real thing, so if they can afford a fake and it makes them happy, what is the problem here???

Y’all talking about it being illegal, well when I first arrived in Dubai, there was a Dubai travel guide booklet in the hotel. It had a section on Karama, saying that shopkeepers tell customers that the items are fakes before customers buy. I’m thinking if it was illegal then the shop keepers would never mention it being a fake. They would defo lie to you that it is legitimate. So cut them some slack and give them credit for actually openly saying to you that it is a ‘real fake’

Y'all are Posers with a capital P, nuff said!


----------



## Pink Fairie

wazza2222 said:


> I SO want a Hairy Porter bag!!!


I want the special man ha hahaaaaaaaaaa! Fantastic!


----------



## MaidenScotland

I just love the title of the thread.


----------



## BedouGirl

MaidenScotland said:


> I just love the title of the thread.


Hehe. I am not sure if the OP meant this, but actually there are 'real' 'fake' bags. These are the ones made in the 'real' factories when the doors are closed, ie, after business hours are finished. Or there are also the bags that are made to deliberately be rejected by quality control. For example, they use a zip that is too long.


----------



## Laowei

My 2 fils, and based on a number of years living in and working in China, where nothing is real!

will give you a couple of examples based on fact and experience.

1) There are several 'fake' markets in Shanghai, Beijing and pretty much most cities in China, the majority of the stuff sold there is crap. However some stalls will sell the 'geniune fakes' handbags being one of those commodities usually supplied by the same factories in China that make the real ones and sold as a nice little side line by some dodgy factory owner/manager. I bought several 'geniune' Paul Smith suits from a shop in the city centre, i knew the owner and he had a deal with a friend of his that managed the factory that made PS clothes there.The label on a PS suit will say made in portugal, think it is? think again. Their shop had a mix of the geniune and the crappy fake. 

2) A few years ago the Prada shop at Pudong Airport which was a geniune Prada shop was closed after an exec from Prada popped in and found a huge number of fakes being sold in the 'geniune' store.

3) Took my friend who is an Omega nut to the Omega store in nanjing road the watch he had on was for sale at a couple of thousand pounds, under closer inspection. A fake.

4) i used to travel by train from shanghai to a small town called danyang, Danyang is famous as being the biggest town for manufacturing spectacles and optical equipment in the world, all the major designer frames are made there. Manylocal manufacturers have shops, a pair of tag heuer frames, geniune would set me back about 100aed. Again they would manufacture for the customer 'Tag', however as they had the manaufacturing tooling, design and material they would then churn out a few extra thousand pairs.

5) and final one, i work in supply chain and a few years ago was working at a metal forging plant in Thailand, this company had a deal with Calloway for manufacturing titanium golf club heads. One night of a boozy late one in the town with the american boss he told me that he sells a load of these club heads on to 'other' customers but using different material to Titanium. 

There are that many good 'fakes' out there that even when you think you buying the real thing dont always bank on it.


----------



## Loukoum

Woow Laowei -- I am floored


----------

